# homemade table saw extension rip fence question



## tino86

I purchased this skil table saw a month a go at lowes for $70

http://www.skiltools.com/en/AllTools/Category/Product/default.html?pid=3305-01

It works fine for most of my needs but I would really like to rip wider than the 12 or so inches the stock table allows. After some googling I was dissappointed to learn that there is no add-on side extension for this model so I am going to have to make one.

The problem comes in that the fence locks into a profile cast into the edge of the table and not a rail like some table saws have. Here is a picture of the edge profile

http://mdm.boschwebservices.com/MDMCache/t06/0000003/r03606v18.jpg

Just for test purposes i was able to cut that profile in a scrap piece of wood but i think some sort of metal solution would last longer and be more accurate.

Does some sort of extruded metal exist that is in that profile? Or has anyone built an extension for a similar saw?


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN

Hi Tino

The only suggestion I can make is to google "Skil" and see if they carry accessories for your table saw.

Gerry


----------



## daryl in nanoose

Another thought, get a older one with the same profile and attach it to your new extentions. My old skill looks like the same fench you have.


----------



## daryl in nanoose

Gerry KIERNAN said:


> Hi Tino
> 
> The only suggestion I can make is to google "Skil" and see if they carry accessories for your table saw.
> 
> Gerry


Hry Gerry, enjoying the weather up the road there LOL BURRRRRRRRRRRRdown here and over a foot in a half YIPES and more coming


----------



## BHOFM

I don't think this is much help, but I am trying.:laughing::laughing::laughing:

http://www.plumbersurplus.com/Prod/Skil-80089-8-Wide-Table-Saw-Extension-Kit/94816/Cat/195?RefID=CJ


----------



## tino86

i grabbed a sheet of 3/4 MDF at home depot along with several pieces of extruded aluminum (corners and flats) played around with everything to see what combination would work best. seems like the fence will clamp just fine onto anything with a 90deg edge.. so im just going to attach some 3/4 inch aluminum corner onto the front and back edges of the table extension I ripped. I made a fold down leg with some leveling feet that screw into threaded inserts in the bottom.

I figured while im at it I may make a pop out panel in the top where i can drop in my plunge router. Since the table extension i made is 3 feet long should give it enough room plus it can use the fence too.

Now i just need to come up with some sort of outfeed support and a crosscut sled


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN

daryl in nanoose said:


> Hry Gerry, enjoying the weather up the road there LOL BURRRRRRRRRRRRdown here and over a foot in a half YIPES and more coming


 Yea, I figured you guys got a lot more snow than we did. We have about seven inches, but the wind is howling through here now, and I think there is going to be some serious drifting.:thumbdown:

Gerry


----------



## daryl in nanoose

tino86 said:


> i grabbed a sheet of 3/4 MDF at home depot along with several pieces of extruded aluminum (corners and flats) played around with everything to see what combination would work best. seems like the fence will clamp just fine onto anything with a 90deg edge.. so im just going to attach some 3/4 inch aluminum corner onto the front and back edges of the table extension I ripped. I made a fold down leg with some leveling feet that screw into threaded inserts in the bottom.
> 
> I figured while im at it I may make a pop out panel in the top where i can drop in my plunge router. Since the table extension i made is 3 feet long should give it enough room plus it can use the fence too.
> 
> Now i just need to come up with some sort of outfeed support and a crosscut sled


Take some pics of this, would like to see it :yes:


----------



## daryl in nanoose

Gerry KIERNAN said:


> Yea, I figured you guys got a lot more snow than we did. We have about seven inches, but the wind is howling through here now, and I think there is going to be some serious drifting.:thumbdown:
> 
> Gerry


ONLY 7 INCHES we got all tgeather about a 1-1/2ft plus another 4" last night.


----------



## AZ Termite

I don't know how crazy you want to get with this, but Norm built a table saw station (#9908 on New Yankee). It is really nice. I bought the plan when I saw it. I had bought a Craftsman saw like the saw you have when I first started. It allows you to cut stock up to about 32" wide. You match the height of the table to the height of the saw table, and bolt the saw in the hole. There is a plan for a fence included with it for the new part of the table. You might check that out and see if that would work for you. I still have it if you would like to see a pic.


----------



## tino86

its funny you mention that because last night i was also looking to build a new workbench and was thinking it would be nice to have one where the table saw would drop in and then use a better fence system than the stock one. Also have it be a drop in router table to use the same fence.

But for now i have to extend my table saw the best i can so that it becomes a more useful tool to build bigger and better things 

Could you post up a link to the plans or any photos?


----------



## AZ Termite

http://www.newyankee.com/getproduct?9908

This is the link to the table saw station. If this does not answer the question I can send you a pic of the one I built.:thumbsup:


----------



## cabinetman

I don't know if this will help at all, but when the "T" square fences first came out they were expensive. So a buddy and I decided to try to make one with standard materials. Below is a rough drawing of what it looked like to the best of my memory.
.


----------



## RLHERRON

I used a piece of aluminum angle and secured my fence to it then mounted the aluminum to MDF. I now have a sturdy fence. With the extension table I can easily cut 4x8 sheets. The new base makes it sturdy enough to handle large sheets.

Here is a picture:http://i538.photobucket.com/albums/ff346/RLHERRON/DSC00717.jpg

My saw on a budget:laughing:

O.K. Santa I've been good:no:

RLH


----------



## tino86

where did you get that fence and rail? does that fence require a back rail or just the front one?


----------



## RLHERRON

tino86 said:


> where did you get that fence and rail? does that fence require a back rail or just the front one?


Fortunate, a friend gave me the fence. It did require a back rail which I also mounted to the aluminum angel.

If I had not got the fence for free I would have just bought a new contractors saw for 4-$700. A stable saw with a good fence and blade are basic essentials you need to work safely and accurately reguardless of what your doing.

RLH


----------



## John in Tennessee

Outstanding work. Now you got me thinking.. That's dangerous..


----------



## Handyman

tino86 You might as well build and outfeed table and a side wing all together. You will be needing one of those to.


----------



## tino86

well I ended up ordering this folding extension table today... $129 + $8.99 shipping from toolbarn.com. Comes with a larger rip fence too it got some good reviews on amazon

http://www.amazon.com/SKIL-80092-Folding-Table-Stand/dp/B0007DFX34/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## AZ Termite

Glad you came up with a solution. Hope it works well for you.


----------



## TrippKnightly

Tino86, did the Skil 80092 stand actually fit your 3305 Skil Table Saw? I bought the same saw right around when you did. I'm looking at the dimensions and not sure if the stand's "bay" that drop the saw into is too big? I may PM you as well... thx!


----------



## Willie T

:confused1: Let me see if I have this correct..... You bought a stand that cost twice what the saw cost? And you now have over $200 invested in a setup for a $70 saw?

Plywood and 2 x 4's aren't fairly cheap where you live?

Hummmmm.... :confused1:


----------



## TrippKnightly

I haven't pulled the trigger yet, but here's how I at least justify getting just the stand w/o hacking anything else ($125 shipped):

1) The reviews (http://www.amazon.com/SKIL-80092-Fo...dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1) on Amazon are pretty good - +/- Rousseau quality

2) Buying this stand doesn't lock you into the $70 saw - can upgrade later

3) My *time* is not fairly cheap where I live

4) Anything I build w/ wood will not store as compactly as this unit


----------



## TrippKnightly

Just an update. I did eventually buy this table saw stand to work w/ this Skil saw. The saw fits fine. The mounting brackets clearly could fit many different brands of benchtop table saw.

Stand is rock solid and well worth the money.


----------

